# Elavil and Hormone levels (testosterone)..



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

For any men with IBS who are also on Elavil..Has anyone noticed decreased hormone levels (especially total testosterone and free testosterione) after taking elavil for a long period (e.g. 2-3 years)?I happened to take blood hormone tests about 3 years ago when I started Elavil.. I was fine.. then..2 years later.. started showing decreasing testosterone and other hormones..I suspect the Elavil did it.. not sure.. havent found any literature on that..


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

very interesting question and I don't have a clue to the answer. medications that do things like altering serotonin levels do seem capable of altering hormonal levels like testosterone through several possible mechanismsand at this point I'm not sure who knows. on the other hand depression itself can do the same thing. kind of a rockand a hard place thing. Have you asked your doctor or doctors? maybe k hasmore information on this?tom


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

The doctor does not know what is causing this.. but the doc says even though many studies have speculated a connection as you say.. but they have not been able to prove that long term antidepressant use can cause hormone deficiencies.. The doc did say that depression itself can do this.. but I dont believe I have depression.. I am on Clomiphene and that is boosting my testosterone levels back to normal.. but i cant take that medicine for long.. So only other solution is to slowly wean myself off elavil..Who is k?Jude


----------



## jude_f (Feb 18, 2000)

Found an article on antidepressant-induced sexual dysfunction with low testosterone.. My doc didnt know about this paper though.. http://www.priory.com/psych/sexdys.htm


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

i'm not sure what to make of the article. it's not a published paper.tom


----------

